
Email is dead? (kids use Facebook, MySpace) - bootload
http://news.com.com/Kids say e-mail is, like, soooo dead/2009-1032_3-6197242.html
======
rms
Just because under-18s don't use email doesn't mean it's dead. It's not going
away for anyone that uses the internet professionally.

